# pcmanfm startet nach hal Update nicht mehr

## solos

Moin!

Seit dem Update von hal-0.5.12_rc1-r4 auf hal-0.5.12_rc1-r6 kann ich pcmanfm nicht mehr starten.

Wenn ich wieder downgrade gehts. DBus habe ich auch schon neu kompiliert und gestartet, leider ohne Erfolg.

```
user@host ~ $ pcmanfm 

process 14663: arguments to dbus_connection_send_with_reply_and_block() were incorrect, assertion "(error) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((error))" failed in file dbus-connection.c line 3301.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.

  D-Bus not built with -rdynamic so unable to print a backtrace

Abgebrochen

```

Im Bugtracker gibt es zwar einen Bericht (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=272481) aber dort findet man keine Lösungsvorschläge.

Hat jemand zufällig das selbe Problem?

Gruß

solos

----------

## sOuLjA

habe leider das gleiche problem, was mir nur aufgefallen ist das ich als root pcmanfm ohne probleme aufrufen kann, nur als normaler user nicht...

----------

## sOuLjA

habe vorhin mal thunar installiert, genau das gleiche verhalten. als normaler benutzer kommt die fehlermeldung als root gehts.

beide programme gehen aber wenn man sie ohne das use flag "hal" kompiliert, aber ne tolle lösung ists auch nicht.

----------

## Josef.95

Der User sollte in der Gruppe "plugdev" sein, ist das bei euch der fall?

----------

## sOuLjA

jepp, das bringt nichts. Das scheint was mit der HAL version zutun zu haben.

----------

## bioscript

pcmanfm kann als normaler User gestartet werden, wenn vorher dbus neu gestartet wird.

```
/etc/init.d/dbus restart
```

Wie kann ich diesen Vorgang automatisieren?

----------

## Max Steel

rc-update add dbus default

oder:

```
cat >> /etc/local.d/dbus.start << EOF

#! /bin/sh

/etc/init.d/dbus restart

EOF
```

----------

## ScytheMan

aber deswegen jetzt einen 2 jahre alten thread ausgraben?

----------

## bioscript

@ScytheMan: Sorry. Habe das Datum leider erst gesehen nachdem die Nachricht gepostet war.

@ Max Steel: Danke für die Hilfe. Vielleicht habe ich die Rechte nicht beachtet? Mit dem Skript funktioniert es leider auch nicht.

Da das Problem auch nicht unmittelbar mit hal zu tun hat - es scheint zumindest so - habe ich einen neuen Thread erstellt.

Dieser befindet sich unter https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-880281-highlight-.html

----------

## Max Steel

Ja root solltest du bei beiden -befehlen schon sein.

----------

